# Getting XM for existing car radios



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Hello. How would I go about getting XM Radio while keeping my factory radios? I have a 2003 Corolla and the wife has a 2002 Cavalier.

I really don't like the FM Modulation way. I would like to directly connect it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You haven't left yourself any options here.

You either get a new XM radio installed or go with the cassette adaptor or FM Modulator.

I have tried both and the FM Modulator is by far better sound quality over the cassette adaptor.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ditto here with the modulator. It is buried in the dash and is a neat installation.

Delphi SkyFi rules! Big clear display and you can take it into your house or put it in a boombox.


----------



## myshamus (Nov 4, 2003)

You can get one of these http://blitzsafe.com/blitz_catalog/blitz_xm/blitz_xm_list/blitz_toyota/blitz_toyota.html it connects to the back of the radio, and then I would get one of the new XM Commander Tuners. This is how I installed my antenna in my 03 Corolla LE http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=11298. hope this helps.
Shamus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Me, I thought ahead when I bought my car radio a couple of years ago and chose one with a front input jack. When I bought an XM unit earlier this year, it was a snap to plug it in. If your radio has such an input jack, you should have no trouble at all going through there.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

myshamus said:


> You can get one of these http://blitzsafe.com/blitz_catalog/blitz_xm/blitz_xm_list/blitz_toyota/blitz_toyota.html it connects to the back of the radio, and then I would get one of the new XM Commander Tuners. This is how I installed my antenna in my 03 Corolla LE http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=11298. hope this helps.
> Shamus


Thank you! I apprieciate this info. I would think it would be even easier with the Cavalier since Delphi makes the electronics for GM vehicles.

This info helps me for my corolla.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

carload said:


> Me, I thought ahead when I bought my car radio a couple of years ago and chose one with a front input jack. When I bought an XM unit earlier this year, it was a snap to plug it in. If your radio has such an input jack, you should have no trouble at all going through there.


Does plugging into the front of your stereo through an input jack provide better sound quality than the FM modulation, as I would have guessed? What kind of connection cord is required?

I ask because I need a new, better quality CD player for my vehicle, and I'm interested in XM as well. I really like portability of the Delphi where I could plug it into the stereo in my house as well as use it in the car. However, I don't really want to lose sound quality through FM modulation if I can avoid it.


----------

